# Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter



## Lacky23 (29. Juli 2012)

Hey Jungs
Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps zum Thema Schlafsack.
Ich hab mir mal ein Model rausgesucht und wollte fragen ob einer damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder ob ein anderer Schlafsack besser wäre. Ich möchte am besten ein wo ich nicht friere bei -10C  



http://www.amazon.de/Ehmanns-PRO-ZONE-Schlafsack-Ganzjahres-Angelschlafsack/dp/B003YHJB6U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1343552974&sr=8-3

Ich bräuchte ihn nur für den Herbst und den Winter so bis -10°C 

Danke für eure Posts!


----------



## rainerle (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

....da gibt es m.M.n. nichts Besseres als den Fox EvoTec - Nachteile:
- Packmaß


----------



## NR.9 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

Bei Wilkerling gab es mal ne ganze Menge Angebote was Schlafsäcke angeht - kuk da mal - die Auswahl war gross und die Preise klein...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

Da du aus Hamburg kommst :

http://www.extra-tour.com/etshop/home.php

.. die haben Ahnung ;-))


----------



## Lacky23 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

Joa bloß wollte ich ein fürs angeln und nicht fürs Bergsteigen 
War einer schon bei sehr kalten Temperaturen mit dem Ehmanns Pro Zone oder  Fox Evo Tec nachtangeln unter dem gefrierpunkt?


----------



## fogman (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

Falls das Packmaß und das Gewicht keine Rolle spielt würde ich einen Schlafsack der US-Army empfehlen. Es gibt sie in "intermediate cold" und "extreme cold" Ausführung. Neu kostet der intermediate etwa 120 Euro, gebraucht etwa 40,- Euro. In denen frierst Du garantiert nicht. Allerdings sind das Mumienschlafsäcke, wobei die bei solchen Temperaturen echt empfehlenswert sind.


----------



## Lacky23 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*



fogman schrieb:


> Falls das Packmaß und das Gewicht keine Rolle spielt würde ich einen Schlafsack der US-Army empfehlen. Es gibt sie in "intermediate cold" und "extreme cold" Ausführung. Neu kostet der intermediate etwa 120 Euro, gebraucht etwa 40,- Euro. In denen frierst Du garantiert nicht. Allerdings sind das Mumienschlafsäcke, wobei die bei solchen Temperaturen echt empfehlenswert sind.



Klingt guut
Wo kann man den erwerben?


----------



## fogman (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

Ich will keinen bestimmten Händler empfehlen, einfach mal im Netz nach "us-army intermediate cold schlafsack" suchen. 
Ich würde aber einen neuen empfehlen. 

Wer weiß schon was unsere amerikanischen Freunde in einsamen Biwaknächten so in ihren Schlafsäcken veranstalten... |supergri


----------



## Lacky23 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

Ja das aufjeden Fall! 
Aber, ich glaub, ich hol mir den Ehmanns oder Fox wenn keiner damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Ich müsste mal in eine reinschlüfpen dann könnte ich das besser beurteilen wer besser geeignet wäre..


----------



## colognecarp (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

Fox Ven-Tec all Season, bester schlafsack ever


----------



## Lacky23 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Fox Ven-Tec all Season, bester schlafsack ever



Hast du schon kalten Nächte damit geschafft?
Erzähl mal bitte!


----------



## colognecarp (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

Nicht nur eine, ich hab mit dem im tiefsten Winter gefischt, in der penntüte bekommt man nichts mit. sau Geil das Teil, einziges Manko ist das Packmaas


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Nicht nur eine, ich hab mit dem im tiefsten Winter gefischt, in der penntüte bekommt man nichts mit. sau Geil das Teil, einziges Manko ist das Packmaas


Dito!
Der ist wirklich spitze! Das Packmaß ist echt groß. Bei Plusgraden ist mir der Ven-Tec zu warm. Da lasse ich ihn offen.


----------



## Brucky86 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, mit dem Fox Evo Ventec wirst du bestimmt nicht frieren 

und im Sommer kannst du ganz einfach das Innenfutter per Reisverschluss rausmachen...


----------



## Lacky23 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

gut! Danke Jungs


----------



## Litschy (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

Hey,

also ich hatte auch den Fox Evo Ventec.
Positiv ist auf jeden Fall, dass man in dem Ding einfach nicht frieren kann.
Dazu kommt, dass man das Innenfutter für wärme Tage entfernen kann. Des weiteren ist die Verarbeitung natürlich top.
Aber das wars dann auch schon...!

Was mir von Anfang an missfallen hat, dass der Schlafsack einen gewöhnungsbedürftigen Geruch an sich hat, ein Teer-ähnlichen Geruch, den man weder mit Febreze noch mit tagelangem Lüften wegbekommen hat.


Ich habe beim Kumpel den Ehmanns 2in1 gesehen und fande direkt viel ansprechender.
Die oben angesprochenen Eigenschaften weißt dieser natürlich auch auf, zusätzlich hast das Moskitonetz und eine integrierte Tasche für Handy o.Ä...
Nach einer Nacht "Probeschlafen" habe ich dann gewechselt und kann auf jeden Fall sagen, dass ich es nicht bereut habe.

Keine Frage, der Ventec ist ein super Schlafsack, ich selbst finde den Ehmanns 2in1 aber noch einen Tick besser.

Lg Litschy


----------



## rainerle (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

.....nun die Gerüche in meinem Ventec waren nur für andere "gewöhnungsbedürftige" wenn ich Abends zuvor Chilli Con Carne gegessen hatte und nach Teer roch das nicht wirklich. 

Temperaturen war heuer im Februar bis -15 (ging dann noch tiefer runter - aber dann ist der Fluss eingefroren) aber bis zu dieser Temperatur war es sehr angenehm. Im Sommer ist er selbst ohne Innenfutter für mich nicht zu gebrauchen, da er für mich immer noch zu warm ist. Nur das Innenfutter ist auch nicht der Brüller, da es meines Wissens keine Imprägnierung hat. Wie bereits erwähnt ist es für mich der Top Schlafsack für die Zeit Ende September bis Ende April.


----------



## Hefti (8. September 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

Moin
Nachdem ich letzte Woche dachte ich penn in der Anarktis, will ich mir nun eine Schlafsack zulegen. Momentan sind der Chub Cloud 9 5 Seasons und der FOX Evo TS in der engeren Auswahl. Fische von März bis Oktober. Brauche also noch keinen Schlafsack für den Winter. Allerdings sollte er schon gut der Witterung wiederstehen können, da ich bei meinem Bivvy immer die Front wegnehme. Ich bin auch für weitere Modelvorschläge dankbar.

Gruß
Hefti


----------



## Mac69 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

Nabend Leute,

ich klinke mich mal in den Thread ein da ich selber neue Penntüte brauche .....

Da ich oft an Stellen sitze wo maximal nen Ovalschirm o.ä. Platz hat suche ich einen der recht unempfindlich gegenüber Nässe/Feuchtigkeit ist.

Auf das Fuchsteil bin ich auch schon gekommen und das Packmass is mir ziemlich Latte.

Frage an die Ventec Penntütenbesitzer:
Wie sehr "raschelt" dieser??#c
Ich hatte mal nen Schlafsack (kein Fox) der war die Hölle  in Bezug auf Raschelverhalten krass laut.
Ich habe hier zurzeit keine Möglichkeit einen anzugrabbeln,daher wäre es schön wenn mir nen Ventec Besitzer dazu was sagen könnte.

Gruss

Mac


----------



## colognecarp (9. September 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Wie sehr "raschelt" dieser??#c



Lach, hauptkerterium beim kauf eines Schlafsacks :q mach dir keinen kopf, alles im grünen bereich


----------



## Mac69 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Warmer Schlafsack für den Herbst und den Winter*

Nabend,

lach du mal |supergri-aber ich hasse das Geräusch echt.....
und wenn du meinst ich wäre da ggf. etwas empfindlich....haste Recht:g

Ok ich werde mir son Teil bestellen und wehe........|gr:

Gruss

Mac


----------

